# Clogged Kitchen sink in mobile home???



## RevJonny (Mar 16, 2014)

Hello I'm new here and new to plumbing so go easy on me... 
I just moved into a trailer for no-rent as long as I do the work on it myself. I am doubtful most of the plumbing is up to code. 

My kitchen sink will not drain. After several hours the standing water in the sink will eventually go down, but its a long time. The bath tub and bathroom sink are draining fine. 

Drano did nothing, I got the toxic stuff with acid in it and it also did nothing. I just bought a 20 foot snake and thought I could feel a clog, but couldn't pull anything up and eventually was able to put all 20 feet of the snake in the pipe. This mobile home is on a hill and has a concrete foundation. there does not appear to be any leaks from the basement. But I'm not sure where exactly the plumbing is accessed from. There doesn't appear to be any obvious place.

Any help with this would be great!!!! 
Cheers,
Rev. Jonny


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Kitchen sinks are notorious for clogs. You may need to rent a longer snake. Try to find a cleanout on that line somewhere if possible. If not, remove the trap and go in from there. Be careful with chemicals. Stay tuned, others will be along shortly with more advice and suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 Never use a drain cleaner, now someone's going to have to work on the drain line with a toxic, caustic liquid in it.
First place to check for a plug is always the trap under the sink, put a bucket under it and remove it to see if it's clean.
With the trap and the straight pipe removed where it goes into the wall it can be snaked. Just make sure the snake goes down not up into the vent that runs up through the roof.
If it's still not clear then someone has to go under the house and look for a clean out.
Should look like Tee with a pipe cap in it, remove the cap and snake it from there.


----------



## RevJonny (Mar 16, 2014)

thanks for the advice. My old man came over and pointed out that the kitchen sink had to drain a long way with only a little change in grade to get to the leach(spelling?) field. I'm going to deal with a slow drain for now and deal with it come warmer weather. Thanks for the replies!


----------



## msaeger (Mar 1, 2011)

RevJonny said:


> thanks for the advice. My old man came over and pointed out that the kitchen sink had to drain a long way with only a little change in grade to get to the leach(spelling?) field. I'm going to deal with a slow drain for now and deal with it come warmer weather. Thanks for the replies!


I would pull the trap off anyway like Joe said. It takes five minutes and no tools. I had a kitchen and a bathroom one both plugged solid.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

You're line is greased up- waiting till warmer weather won't help, it will only make matters worse.


----------

